# Handsome 4 year old dark golden needs foster



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Located in the Portland area. Seems like a good boy, but not trained and not good with cats. Available just to foster currently through Northwest Companion Animals https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...9000195450&set=pcb.1649028731779796&source=48

https://m.facebook.com/NWAnimalCompanions/?ref=bookmarks&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a beautiful golden. I hope they are able to find a good foster for him.


----------

